# TP link MR-3020 + prithvi UE100  having trouble setting up a connection.     :n00b alert:



## Bencollins (Sep 28, 2013)

I got MR3020 3 days ago, tried it with huawei E169 data card with idea sim, it worked fine [tested using wifi on my phone, not using ethernet on PC]

But its not working with BSNL EVDO Prithvi UE100 data card  I entered all the details and left the APN blank as told by the reviewer in this link
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/176694-bsnl-prithvi-ue100-tp-link-mr3020-router-review.html

it shows "identifying" after i plug my data card, then after a few seconds shows 'identified' and starts connecting but still shows 0% signal. after a few seconds, it Gets stuck on 'connecting...' . then resets the data card and starts showing 'identifying' again.

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/dafq_zps743ff704.jpg

what should i do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2013)

try updating firmware of router but *read carefully all instructions before doing it.*
How to find the firmware version of my TP-LINK device? - Welcome to TP-LINK
TL-MR3020 - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## Bencollins (Sep 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try updating firmware of router but *read carefully all instructions before doing it.*
> How to find the firmware version of my TP-LINK device? - Welcome to TP-LINK
> TL-MR3020 - Welcome to TP-LINK



thanks a lot. upgrading firmware solved the problem


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2013)

good to know


----------

